# Sharps disposal - tourist



## JohnAndrews (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi. My wife and I will shortly be touring the UK. I have type 2 and inject twice a day. I'm assuming that when I arrive I can find a suitable container (?) in which I can accumulate 28 days of needles. Easiest disposal would be if there is a place at Heathrow Airport where I can get rid of my sharps container just before flying home. I've googled stuff and done a fine search of Heathrow but no help yet. Any ideas?
John.


----------



## suziepoo (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi.
I think most of the larger airports have a Boots the Chemist within them. So that will probably be the best place to dispose of your sharps bin.
Enjoy your trip here!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2015)

suziepoo said:


> Hi.
> I think most of the larger airports have a Boots the Chemist within them. So that will probably be the best place to dispose of your sharps bin.
> Enjoy your trip here!



Will they accept packages from random passengers though (thinking of all the security nowadays) - might be worth contacting them beforehand:

http://www.boots.com/en/Store-Locator/Boots-Heathrow-Airport-Terminal-4-Airside-Departures/

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 18, 2015)

Travelling abroad I have used a small coke bottle with a screw cap to put my used sharps into. On returning home I just place the bottle into the hold baggage for the homeward flight. I then place them into my sharps box and take to the surgery in the normal way.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Travelling abroad I have used a small coke bottle with a screw cap to put my used sharps into. On returning home I just place the bottle into the hold baggage for the homeward flight. I then place them into my sharps box and take to the surgery in the normal way.


What he says! I've always put mine in a plastic Tupperware pot and packed it in my hold luggage.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2015)

We don't seem to have a universal method of sharps disposal here in the UK.It varies from area to area.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 18, 2015)

Exactly - in our area, sharps containers have to be left out for the council to collect, after you phone them to say you have a full one.  I use a screw top tub that originally came with 'supplement' capsules in from the healthfood shop - bring it home in 'hold' luggage as said and empty it into the proper thing.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 18, 2015)

Some places have sharps bins in open areas, provided for drug users, but nothing to stop tourists emptying their sharps into bins. Eg in Cambridge, there are [or used to be last time I looked a couple of years ago] sharps bins attached outside toilets in Mill Rd, at the junction of Gwydir Street [near the excellent Hot Numbers coffee shop, if you're interested].

I've been staying and working in Cambridge for 2 weeks, and haven't changed my needles on either insulin pen once, which is pretty normal for me - when travelling this means far less to carry. So, while I've met friends twice in Hot Numbers, I haven't looked at public toilet sharps bins, so I've not sure theyre still there.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 18, 2015)

have you asked the air port management/authorities if there is any where you can dispose of sharps? Not sure where you will be staying, but if in hostels or hotels they may have places for the disposal of sharps on route so you don't have to keep carrying them to dispose of all in one go.


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 19, 2015)

Easiest thing for me is to get a needle clipper device. They're tiny and fit in a hand bag etc. Then the rest of the needle part without the sharp can be thrown in a normal bin. I tend to put the cap back on mine wrap mine in a tissue or something just so as not to worry cleaning staff.


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 19, 2015)

Needle clipper £3.57 from Amazon with free delivery too.


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2015)

I always worry about the needle clippers, because I've managed to stab myself on the other end of the needle, ie the one that isn't clipped off.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread with a slightly different but related subject but can anyone tell me if it's ok to carry the lancets for testing in hand luggage on a plane. Not something I've had to consider before and I wouldn't want to put them in hold luggage.

Thanks,

Amigo


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup - it's fine.

Mind you - traditionally, they are only changed on St Swithin's day annually !


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 21, 2015)

I would say Needle Clipper

This is what hubbies uses, he clips the needle before he takes it off the pen, then throws in the bin.

I use a pump, so using taflon sets, means that I only have the insertion pin to worry about, which we call the hat pin...

Which I put in a container that it can't pierce and throw in the bin, tubing I leave attached to the sets, no probs then


----------

